# Karpfenrolle.



## Neuer--Angler (22. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs!!
Ich finde in den Unterlagen 2. verschiedene Angaben zum Thema Rolle bei Karpfen.

Dort finde ich einmal mitllere Rolle verwenden und einmal grosse Rolle verwenden.

Was ist richtig??


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrolle.*

Geh nach der Tragkraft der Schn ur, die dürfte etwa 9-10 kg haben, die größte ist diejenige die an die Brandungsrolle kommt.


----------



## Anglero (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrolle.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> ...2. verschiedene Angaben zum Thema Rolle bei Karpfen.
> 
> Was ist richtig??


 
Zur Not die bekannten |rolleyes Angaben, die sich in vielen Prüfungen in NRW als richtig erwiesen haben. Zudem leicht zu merken, ohne Schnurdicken und Tragkraftangaben.

*kleinste Stationärrolle* bespult mit dünnster Schnur ca. 3,6 kg für *beide Rotaugenruten A1 und A2*​ 
*mittlere Stationärrolle* bespult mit Schnur ca. 5,4 kg *nur* für *Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen A6*​ 
*große Stationärrolle* bespult mit Schnur ca. 11,4 kg für *Karpfenrute, Aalrute, Hechtrute A3, A4 und A5*​ 
*Meeresstationärrolle* (die deutlich größte Stationärrolle) bespult für *Dorschrute zum Pilken und Brandungsrute A9 und A10*

Zum Pilken kann alternativ die Multirolle verwendet werden.


Gruß,
Anglero


----------

